# Abandoned



## Sunnydayphotoworks (Feb 15, 2020)

This was a shot I took in Comb Wash in Southern Utah last spring. I would love to hear your creative criticism of the image. we can't grow if we don't hear the good and the bad


----------



## Space Face (Feb 15, 2020)

What about the ugly?

Welcome.

I like that shot and processing.   Really invokes a feeling of days long lost.


----------



## TWX (Feb 15, 2020)

More a question than a critque, but how does it look if you brighten it up a little bit and then darken the remaining shadows? I'm thinking that might bring out some additional detail in the shadow on the wall of the building cast by the eave, and possibly some additional detail in the creosote bush to the left.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hello and welcome.......


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 16, 2020)

Space Face said:


> What about the ugly?
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I like that shot and processing.   Really invokes a feeling of days long lost.



"What about the ugly?"   You have to watch the movie for that but there's a bonus ... cool, twangy, spaghetti western music.  I had to use this emoji because there isn't one with a cowboy hat. There's something terribly wrong with a web site that doesn't have a cowboy emoji.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 16, 2020)

I could be wrong but I think you might've been trying to invoke a feeling of 'dusty & dirty' with the brown tones you used and I'd say it worked. Good job!


----------



## Space Face (Feb 16, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > What about the ugly?
> ...



Great film and I often listen to the original soundtrack which I have on CD/iTunes.


----------



## Sunnydayphotoworks (Feb 17, 2020)

TWX said:


> More a question than a critque, but how does it look if you brighten it up a little bit and then darken the remaining shadows? I'm thinking that might bring out some additional detail in the shadow on the wall of the building cast by the eave, and possibly some additional detail in the creosote bush to the left.



I will take a look at bumping up the exposer I bit to see what that looks like. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 18, 2020)

No suggestions here, I like it as it is. 
I did look at a bottom crop to use bush lh side as a lead in. #help paper over screen to see effect#
Any more shots from different angles , corner on so we see two sides?


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 19, 2020)

This is my favorite kind of shots, because it has what I like in a photo.

Ones attention is first drawn to the building, then the overall view, then all the details. From the dilapidated roof with tar paper remnants and the well weathered siding, the textured dirt in the foreground, and the brush lands, hill and clouds.

Once again your depth of field matches the overall content.

I wonder what purpose this structure once severed.


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 19, 2020)

I love old buildings like this, most people walk past every day and not #see# them until the’re gone.
I used to photo the everyday things like out local high st, #unable to do so now# looking at some of the old images I notice how much has changed


----------



## Soocom1 (Feb 19, 2020)

The previous shot with the nails I already commented on. 
This I like alot! 

Living int he SW US, I understand this shot well. 

its nicely done and the the background gives the dry, hot and dusty feel to it. 
Nice work.


----------



## Designer (Feb 19, 2020)

Sunnydayphotoworks said:


> I would love to hear your creative criticism of the image.


Did you get any other shots of this scene?  Did you walk around the building, looking at different angles and compositions?  Posted shot is kind of "static".  What do you think of trying some filters?


----------



## terri (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi, at first glance, it's very nice.   I appreciate the sepia tone for a more rustic feel.   I also see that you composed this carefully, taking care not to center the building and having the bush fill the space on the left, leaving the right side of the frame open for the distance.  It's nice.

What I'm wishing for is not so straight-on a viewpoint.   The cloud formation is rising directly above the roofline, looking like steam from a saucepan.   If you'd taken a couple of steps to the right that effect would break up a bit  (or even waited a few minutes for the clouds to move).   Allowing some of the side of the building to show might have added some visual interest.

Just my two cents on some minor things, certainly nothing that kills the shot.     Looks like a fantastic area to shoot!


----------



## Sunnydayphotoworks (Feb 23, 2020)

Grandpa Ron said:


> This is my favorite kind of shots, because it has what I like in a photo.
> 
> Ones attention is first drawn to the building, then the overall view, then all the details. From the dilapidated roof with tar paper remnants and the well weathered siding, the textured dirt in the foreground, and the brush lands, hill and clouds.
> 
> ...



This is an old line cabin for cowboys.


----------



## Sunnydayphotoworks (Feb 23, 2020)

Designer said:


> Sunnydayphotoworks said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to hear your creative criticism of the image.
> ...



I have some other shots that i am working on editing. Most of them are macro shots of cabin details.


----------

